# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Cabo Raso Interdito

## Aderito Pereira

Pelo que vi vedaram com rede o acesso ao Cabo Raso,   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   colocando anúncios de propriedade privada (Quinta da Marinha) e acesso interdito.... e agora ??? onde apanhar água ??

Se alguém colecta água natural na zona de Lisboa sem ser no Cabo Raso que indique por favor onde.

(Já agora será que esta medida é legal ??? que país este... até o acesso ao mar é retirado!!!)  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Uma coisa te posso dizer Adérito
Não é legal de certeza. A unica entidade que pode vedar o acesso aos recursos naturais é o próprio estado Português.
Ficas a saber que Mar; Céu e subsolo não são teus mesmo que o terreno seja teu e confine com o mar.

Eu vou apanhar água à Adraga (mas normalmente tenho que molhar os pés)

Um abraço

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Pois... não será legal mas está vedado com rede.....Mais uma "aberração" !!

Na Adraga apanhas a água como ? Entras no mar pela praia (areia) com os garrafões ? e no inverno ?

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Pois é...no inverno é frio como o caraças.... Para álem de ser um mar extremamente batido. O ideal é ires com um amigo e levares um bidon com abertura grande (torna-se muito mais rápido de encher (eu funciono com 2 de 50litros).

No fim tens um café restaurante (que acho que está aberto todo o ano), para beberes qualquer coisa (porque digo-te já que custa um bocadinho andar com um Bidon de 50 litros pela areia).
Mas olha isto um **** tem um hobby...qualquer ideia ainda me perguntam para que é que estou a roubar a água do mar

Um abraço

----------


## Daniel Teixeira

simples......abres a cancela e se alguém te chatear dizes.....pois ok está bem....e manda-los à fava. Fiz isso.....vedar o acesso a uma estrada publica ainda por cima sem a policia lá? Devem estar a gozar....

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

pois esta foi la no sabado e vi o mesmo , e foi apanhar agua do lado esquerdo onde esta um viveiro de marisco e mais longe  da agua , mas e ok.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Meus amigos, isto é uma questão de principios, o Mar é um bem de TODOS nós, e o que estam a fazer no Cabo Raso é completamente ilegal, se a orla costeira pertence ao Governo Português e ainda por cima no mesmo local onde se encontra um Farol, como é possivel privatizar o mesmo local?!?!

Cabe a todos nós fazer algo, e eu já enviei alguns E-Mails a quem de direito:

http://www.cm-cascais.pt/cascais/Geral/CRM

osverdes@mail.telepac.pt

quercus@quercus.pt

Enviem mails a mostrar o descontentamento.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Parece que isto da vedação é uma "artimanha"    :SbRiche:   para a câmara indemnizar a quinta da marinha pois existe um projecto para construir uma via sobre essa zona...  :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  

Faço um apelo para quem usa o Cabo Razo para "recolher" água ou simplesmente goste de lá ir "apanhar ar": 

*Citando:*
"Fax Para o Presidente da Câmara de Cascais! 

Espero que todos nós que possamos mandemos um fax ao Presidente! 

Vamos entupir-lhe a linha do Fax! 

Fica aqui o numero! 

214863295 

Free CABO RASO"

----------


## Fernando Marques

A resposta da CM Cascais: 

Exmº Senhor

Fernando Marques

Relativamente à interdição ao Cabo Raso, informo que, deverá contactar o Parque Natural Sintra Cascais, pois trata-se de uma zona que é da responsabilidade daquele organismo e por conseguinte ser a entidade adequada para prestar a informação.

Com os melhores cumprimentos

O Coordenador do Gabinete do Munícipe

Luis Guerreiro

----------


## Luis Rosa

Não sei se já viram noutro sítio, mas a direcção do parte natural sintra cascais revelou que as obras serão da EDP, caso não se verifique isto será a vedação usada para os gajos das obras não destrírem aquele sítio com a construção da passadeira para as madames chiquérimas andarem de maminhas ao léu a correr

Também é um facto, que se pode entrar 200m mais a frente no cabo raso

A notícia dessa vedação saiu no expresso e também no jornal da regiºao de cascais

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

Quando lá estive, na direcção Cascais Guincho quando dizem 200 metros é depois do farol do Cabo Raso? Estive lá, mas tive de andar para trás uns metros e consegui entrar junto aos viveiros de marisco Pesca Verde, mas o local não me pareceu famoso: com muita água  a sair dos viveiros e por isso deve estar "usada", mas tem sitio para estacionar o carro. As poças da zona não têm muito bom aspecto. A pé, um pouco mais para a esquerda (Cascais) temos acesso ao mar numa zona de seixos que não permite facilmente transportar muito peso e fica longe da estrada.
Se alguem souber de um sitio melhor, na mesma zona ou noutra, que deixe indicações mais precisas. A praia da Parede/Avencas não tem condições ?

----------


## Luis Rosa

A única coisa que te posso dizer é que no sentido cascais guincho passas o farol do cabo raso e encontras uma marisqueira, nessa marisqueira existe um "patio" em cimento onde o carro desce até mesmo quase ao pé da água, depois é encher os bidons na maré vazia!!! Porque na cheia levamos molhas  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   e vamos nadar com os  :SbPoisson6:  :sbPoisso  :SbPoisson9:   :SbRequin2:  'inhos  :JmdFou2:  

Posso mostrar uma foto do sítio que fica á direita dessa marisqueira



Cabo Raso Power!  :SbOk:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Hoje tive a apanhar água na Praia da Foz no Meco. A água é de excelente qualidade e apanhei umas algas diferentes a ver se se dao no refugio. uma dela tem uma cor vermelha brutal.
De qualquer maneira, a zona é completamente isenta de poluiçao. Basicamente é uma laje gigante que entra uns metros valentes para dentro do mar, e tem umas boas piscinas onde é possivel recolher agua na maré vazia.
No cabo raso a água apresenta algumas vezes um bocado de mau aspecto, pelo menos da ultima vez que lá fui.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Gil,

Se pudesses colocar fotos desse local era óptimo, assim dava para visualizar o acesso à água e a distância a que fica o carro.

Penso que a poluição que por vezes aparece no C. Raso está relacionada com descargas efectuadas pelo emissário da ETAR da Guia. Antes de apanhar convém verificar se a água está transparente e isenta de cheiros.

Abraço,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Ricardo 
Na proxima deslocação tiro fotos, não me esqueço  :Smile: . A distancia do carro á agua deve rondar os 30-40 metros (por alto). Demoro cerca de 20 segundos a percorrer essa distancia com uma garrafao de 25 litros ás costas lol. è sempre a direito  :Smile:  Pela foto do link que coloquei a seguir para terem noçao da distancia, o carro fica na parte onde começa a praia e laje 
Trouxe 4 ou 5 variedades de algas diferentes, 3 especies diferentes de turbos (uns deles sao maiores que os normais e muito eficazes).
Quem Fizer mergulho é provavel que capture nassarios e ermitas naquela zona.Nunca vi ali qualquer vestigio de poluiçao como é possivel observar muitas vezes no cabo raso, nao existem esgotos no raio de muitos e muitos e muitos kilometros e nunca vi barcos atracados ao largo naquela zona.

Fica aqui uma foto retirada de uma pagina da Fct. A parte da rocha é onde se apanha a agua, nao na praia.
http://www.dct.fct.unl.pt/CEGUNLP/Ge...FozFtefot.html

Este fim de semana fiz um convite para se ir á agua por lá  :Smile:  ninguem respondeu fui sozinho  :Smile: .
O caminho é bastante facil
-Autoestrada A2 sentido lisboa-Setubal
-Sair na saida de sezimbra
-Sempre em frente até á saida da estrada nacional para a lagoa de albufeira (sair ai)
-Seguir essa estrada sempre em frente  (nao virar para a lagoa), seguindo em frente vai dar ao meco.
-No primeiro cruzamento que se encontra depois depois de passar alfarim,virar á esquerda
-Seguir essa estrada sempre em frente até ao segundo cruzamento, e nesse cruzamento virar á esquerda.
-Seguir a estrada até encontrar uma curva apertada para a direita que diz praia das bicas. NEsse ponto ir em frente para uma estrada de terra batida
-Anda-se por volta de 500 metros, e avista-se um vale de onde se vê claramente o mar. descer o pequeno caminho de terra batida e estacionar.
Costumam estar alguns pescadores nessa zona. Logo a seguir á praia da fonte da foz, é uma grande subida de terra batida (so para se localizarem)

Se se perderem é so seguir as indicaçoes para a aldeia do meco e em seguida seguir as indicaçoes para a praia das bicas até ao ponto que se apanha a estrada de terra batida. Se tiverem realmente perdidos ali toda a gente conhece a praia da fonte da foz  :Wink:

----------


## Fernando Marques

Olá Gil,

Esse local promete.... Desta vez fui ao Cabo Raso porque me fica mais perto, mas numa próxima vou-te acompanhar de certeza.
Posso ter tido sorte, mas gostei muito da qualidade da água do Cabo Raso. Esta foi a minha primeira TPA com água natural, e digo uma coisa, os corais que tenho reagiram muito bem. Sinceramente acho que ficaram com as cores muito mais fortes. A minha Goniopora até parece que saía da casca   :SbLangue23:  

Abraços,

Fernando

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Boa noite

Este local é exelente, pude constatar pessoalmente, não existe falesias, é sempre a direito... mas o problema é de verão, a praia fica cheia de banhistas, e não há local para estacionar o carro, a não ser a uma distancia medonha.

Conclusão: Exelente local, mas apenas fora da epoca balnear... de verão só à noite...   :SbEndormi2:   :SbEndormi2:   :SbEndormi2:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Em relação á vedação, li um artigo esta semana  no expresso (ultima pagina)que informava que a vedação iria ser retirada por ordem superior  :Smile:  . Apesar de ser um terreno privado, a lei nao permite que seja vedado o acesso a um bem publico (mar )  :Wink: 

Por isso mais uns dias e nao há cerca. Para quem gosta de apanhar água por ali, vai ser novamente acessivel!

Ah o Terreno é de uma empresa dos Champalimaud  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

Boa Noite eu este fim de semana tive la e a vedaçao continua la tive que ir apanhar agua mais ao lado, a agua tem os valores bons e da para ir de carro ate la abaixo

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá

Pior que isso... estão a ver aquele arame farpado redondo igual aos dos filmes de guerra...?

É o que está lá... infelizmente este pais continua a pertencer a 3 ou 4 gravatas.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Olá Gil,
> 
> Se pudesses colocar fotos desse local era óptimo, assim dava para visualizar o acesso à água e a distância a que fica o carro.
> 
> Penso que a poluição que por vezes aparece no C. Raso está relacionada com descargas efectuadas pelo emissário da ETAR da Guia. Antes de apanhar convém verificar se a água está transparente e isenta de cheiros.
> 
> Abraço,
> Ricardo Rodrigues


Boas Ricardo, passado uns meses valentes  :Smile:  aqui vao as fotos da Praia da Foz - Meco.

Aqui ficam umas fotos: 

Vista da Entrada da Praia, Areal á direita. À esquerda na parte da Laje é onde é feita a colecta da água



Zona da Laje, devido ao estado do mar, foi impossivel apanhar água e tirar fotos á grande diversidade de vida que por ali se vê.




Vista do outro lado da praia



Zona de acesso á Praia da Foz

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Cheguei agora mesmo da Praia da Foz, no Meco, onde fui, seguindo as instruções di Gil.
É efectivamente um bom local. Estacionei de traseira precisamente no local da 1ª. foto do Gil.
O mar estava muitissimo "bravo". E, como estava sózinho não me arrisquei demasiado, conseguindo apenas colectar 100 litros.
O que me fez um pouco de confusão, é que a água está um pouco turva e fazia muita espuma na rebentação.
Vou pô-la a escumar antes de a acrescentar com a que já tenho.
Agora que é um bom local, lá isso é. Pelo menos não andamos em cima de areia.
Cumprimentos
Melo Ribeiro

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> O mar estava muitissimo "bravo".


Boas,
O motivo da água estar assim, penso ser mesmo essa!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Melo, Foste em que maré ? e apanhaste agua naquela poça maior ? que ondulação estava ?

Estava a pensar em ir lá na quinta feira á tarde  :Smile:

----------


## Rui Pereira

Não me estando a colar, gostava de lá ir tambêm pois estou ao tempo para ir ao cabo raso conheçer aquilo (e trazer água óbviamente  :SbSourire21:  ) e já que no meco tambêm tem água boa e é mais perto....
Cumprimentos,

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Olá, Gil.
Fui às 11,30 e vim-me embora às 13.
A baixa-mar era às 14 horas.
Apanhei água numa poça grande em que a água estava sempre a entrar. Tive de fugir por várias vezes devido à rebentação.
Queria 200 litros e contentei-me com 100.
Se efectivamente fores na 5ª. feira, diz qualquer coisa com antecedência que volto lá.
Apesar de ser um grande esticão para mim.
Cumprimentos
Melo Ribeiro

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa Noite eu este fim de semana tive la e a vedaçao continua la tive que ir apanhar agua mais ao lado, a agua tem os valores bons e da para ir de carro ate la abaixo


Boas,

o amigo Nuno B Mendes afirmou à já algum tempo que a vedação no acesso ao cabo Raso ainda se lá encontrava, alguém tem um report diferente? E alguém me pode dizer como lá chegar (indo de Sintra ou de Cascais)? A água é de boa qualidade?  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  Tkx  :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

Pelo que me informaram acho que ja mandaram uma parte abaixo mas aquilo ficou um pouco em mau estado mas nao sei porque ja nao vou la a algum tempo,comecei a ir um pouco mais atras, e li ja nao sei onde que tinham de retirar a vedaçao ate fevereiro portanto arrisquem 

abraços

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Pelo que me informaram acho que ja mandaram uma parte abaixo mas aquilo ficou um pouco em mau estado mas nao sei porque ja nao vou la a algum tempo,comecei a ir um pouco mais atras, e li ja nao sei onde que tinham de retirar a vedaçao ate fevereiro portanto arrisquem 
> 
> abraços


Boas,

Obrigado, axo que vou arriscar... ehehehehe  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2:   :HaEbouriffe:   :SbLangue7:  depois logo informo... sobre as condições e sobre a água...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas duarte
Se for para ires a agua este fim de semana eu nao ia....o martem estado muito agitado e sendo assim a agua nao esta nas melhores condiçoes...mas podes arriscar.
abraços

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> boas duarte
> Se for para ires a agua este fim de semana eu nao ia....o martem estado muito agitado e sendo assim a agua nao esta nas melhores condiçoes...mas podes arriscar.
> abraços


Ok, obrigado pela dica, sendo assim, axo que vou no próximo...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Estive hoje de manhã na Praia da Foz, Meco.
O tempo estava maravilhoso, e a água que colectei (com a ajuda preciosa da minha filha), está 5 *****. 
Limpida e bem cheirosa.

----------


## Luis Rosa

Passei hoje no cabo raso e aquilo está na mesma.... vedações do lado esquerdo e na entrada do farol do lado direito com a estrada de acesso a marisqueira em mau estado..... Qual será o dia em que voltamos ao cabo raso sem preocupações como dantes.

Cumps

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Passei hoje no cabo raso e aquilo está na mesma.... vedações do lado esquerdo e na entrada do farol do lado direito com a estrada de acesso a marisqueira em mau estado..... Qual será o dia em que voltamos ao cabo raso sem preocupações como dantes.
> 
> Cumps


Boas...

Eu estava para ir lá no próximo fim de semana, sendo assim qual é o melhor caminho para chegar à água?? Ignorás-te as vedações? Como fizeste para chegar à água?  :Admirado:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Tive no Cabo Raso na 3ª feira e rapaziada ... o mar estava simplesmente espetacular  :SbSourire2:  Nunca tinha visto tão belo cenário, a visibilidade era á vontade á volta dos 2-3 mts e ondas muito baixinhas mas que remexiam a água.

O acesso continua a ser o mesmo desde que os animais da qtª da marinha colocaram as redes, de quem vem de cascais um pouco mais à frente à outra entrada que vai dar ao mesmo sítio.

Cumps
DC

----------


## João Cotter

Atenção que a previsão de ondulação para o fim-de-semana não é nada animadora! Muita ondulação (mais de 3m) e isto implica normalmente nutrientes em suspensão e aquela espuma feia no Cabo Raso.
Também tenho de apanhar mas vou ter de deixar para outra altura.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Joao,
Com essa é que me lixaste !

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

E eu que preciso mesmo de H2O !!!!  :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:  Alguém sugere outro local aqui deste lado?? :Admirado:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola duarte
Nestas alturas é bom ter osmose e al em casa :SbOk3:  
abraços

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ola duarte
> Nestas alturas é bom ter osmose e al em casa 
> abraços


eheh... Pois, mas não há muito tempo...  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   lol  :SbOk2:  como tal tenho de ir à praia, mais saudável, mais tempo, ehehe é assim!

----------


## João Cotter

Vejam aqui:
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/maritima_cartas.html
... e escolham "Península".
Das vezes que lá fui e cuja previsão eram ondas acima de 2 ou 2,5m acabei por voltar para trás sem água.
Só trago água quando está mesmo mesmo transparente e isso só acontece quando a ondulação não está muito forte.
O conselho que dou é aproveitarem quando está bom e trazerem muita água e armazenam.
Abraços

----------


## Igor Neto

hoje tive la e foi na boa passei pela entrada normal e perguntei la ao senhor que tem la uma casa de pecuaria disse na boa mas cuidado com o mar, mas do outro lado estava um gipe talvez a puxar agua do mar. Mas deste local deu na boa
. Abraços ;( A minha magnifica deve ter ido preciso duma anemoma ;(((

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pessoal.
A partir de hoje já podem ir ao cabo raso na zona do farol buscar a água ,a vedação que lá estava foi hoje mandada a baixo ,porque era inlegal.
 :yb677:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas Rogerio 
Ja na semana passa la tinha estado e ja dava para passar.

----------


## António Paes

Deu no noticiário da SIC agora mesmo.

António Paes

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Hoje passei por lá e reparei que estavam a tirar a vedação. Julgo que tal se deve à obra de construção do 2ª passeio da guia (para peões) junto ao mar.

Era bom que o acesso através da entrada do Farol até ao viveiro do lado direito deste fosse reposto, tal como estava antes de ter sido propositadamente destruído a par da colocação das vedações e cartazes.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...
> Era bom que o acesso através da entrada do Farol até ao viveiro do lado direito deste fosse reposto, tal como estava antes de ter sido propositadamente destruído a par da colocação das vedações e cartazes.


Boas...

mas dá para ir até à água, facilmente??? É que da última vez que lá estive, tive que desistir, pois não dava!!!

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Boas.

Ainda não fui verificar o estado actual do caminho antigo, mas se só se limitaram a tirar as vedações pelo caminho antigo só de pick up ou jipe.

Nunca deixei de lá ir no entanto ... há uma entrada uns quantos metros mais à frente (sentido guincho) que se passa com jeitinho.

Cumps
DC

----------

